# Fake or Real Montecristo no. 2?



## TriStar

Recently my girlfriend went to Cuba with her family. I asked her to pick me up a box of Montecristo no. 2 from a local LCDH. From what I've read on the internet and the searches done here of how to spot fakes, this box and the cigars themselves to me look real. I'm just trying to ease my worries and wanted to see what some of you thought .

Thanks for any input!


----------



## mikeyj23

They look fine to my eye - TEB is a legit factory code, the seal and stamp look good, and bands look good.

Most importantly, if your girlfriend actually got them at LCDH, then you have nothing to worry about :tu.

And last time I checked, the country was named Cuba.


----------



## TriStar

mikeyj23 said:


> They look fine to my eye - TEB is a legit factory code, the seal and stamp look good, and bands look good.
> 
> Most importantly, if your girlfriend actually got them at LCDH, then you have nothing to worry about :tu.
> 
> And last time I checked, the country was named Cuba.


Thanks for your reply. I used "ISOM" as that's what I've seen most people use when they want to refer to Cuba in threads. Just tried to be appropriate.


----------



## Footbag

Look good at first and second glance. Better give them a smoke test! 

Also, many people frown on the term ISOM here. CC is a shorter acronym anyways!



Oh, in Cuba, and nearly everywhere else, LCDH is safe!


----------



## TriStar

Gotcha. Post edited


----------



## SeanGAR

I don't know man .... the health notice is *supposed *to read: "Este producto puede causar la caida de su verga".

Other than that they look real ... enjoy!

ISOM .. Cuba .. geese ... where is the dead horse GIF?


----------



## Ozz1113

She's done good ;]
Now smoke one to make sure!


----------



## germantown rob

Footbag said:


> Also, many people frown on the term ISOM here. CC is a shorter acronym anyways!


There sure are a lot of Islands South Of Miami and I still frown upon the acronym CC but I still talk to people instead of texting them.

The cigars look real good but to be sure I need to smoke 2 of them.


----------



## TriStar

SeanGAR said:


> I don't know man .... the health notice is *supposed *to read: "Este producto puede causar la caida de su verga".


:r since I don't speak, read or write spanish I looked up what you wrote.

Courtesy of freetranslation.com:

"This product can cause it fallen of its *****"

:tu


----------



## O-Danger

Let it burn. They look like the ones I got but with more Box Press. If they were bought at a LCDH then there is no need to worry. Just one thing to remember about cigars purchased on the island. Make sure you freeze as if these were left in a hot hotel room for a long time you have a decent chance of bugs (my own experience):tu


----------



## SeanGAR

TriStar said:


> :r since I don't speak, read or write spanish I looked up what you wrote.
> 
> Courtesy of freetranslation.com:
> 
> "This product can cause it fallen of its *****"
> 
> :tu


Pretty close: "this product can make your dick fall off" is how I would translate it. LOL.


----------



## bobarian

Great pickup! You have one heck of a GF! Congats!:bl


----------



## gnukfu

Looks good to me bro - enjoy those babies.


----------



## BigVito

TriStar said:


> :r since I don't speak, read or write spanish I looked up what you wrote.
> 
> Courtesy of freetranslation.com:
> 
> "This product can cause it fallen of its *****"
> 
> :tu


or 
This product can cause the downfall of his cock


----------



## TriStar

Thank you to everyone who replied. Going to light one up tonight!

:ss


----------



## Moro

They're either real, or the best fakes I've seen. Smoke 'em and have a neat time while at it!


----------



## rizzle

germantown rob said:


> There sure are a lot of Islands South Of Miami and I still frown upon the acronym CC *but I still talk to people instead of texting them.*
> 
> The cigars look real good but to be sure I need to smoke 2 of them.


It's a lost art that only a few of us can appreciate. Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## vicvitola

Nice *ISOM"S* YA got there!!!!!!!!!!

You should thank her by telling her if she ever goes again, you really like the 25 ct boxes.


----------



## Groove

*Montecristo No. 2*

The labels don't look like the ones on my Montecristo No. 2's. If I could insert a photograph I would, but these are the labels I have; Dark brown with shiny gold inserts on both sides of the band, and a shiny gold embossed crest in the center of the label, between MONTECRISTO, (2 dots beneath) and HABANA.


----------



## ben805

Groove said:


> The labels don't look like the ones on my Montecristo No. 2's. If I could insert a photograph I would, but these are the labels I have; Dark brown with shiny gold inserts on both sides of the band, and a shiny gold embossed crest in the center of the label, between MONTECRISTO, (2 dots beneath) and HABANA.


The one i got recently also like yours, with gold embossed.


----------



## Kidvegas

ben805 said:


> The one i got recently also like yours, with gold embossed.


You do realize your answering a post from last August and from what i can tell that fella hasn't posted anything since nor before......not to mention the dude before him posted in 2008, which is 10 years ago....

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Bird-Dog

ben805 said:


> The one i got recently also like yours, with gold embossed.





Kidvegas said:


> You do realize your answering a post from last August and from what i can tell that fella hasn't posted anything since nor before......not to mention the dude before him posted in 2008, which is 10 years ago....


We also no longer discuss Cuban's outside of the Habanos sub-forum. I'm going move this thread there and then close it. The OP's question was answered a decade ago.

@*ben805* - You'll need 100 posts before being eligible to post in Habanos. However, be careful how you get there. Post-whoring just to build up your count is frowned upon and could result in loss of the very privilege it appears you are trying to qualify for.

Thx,
Puff Moderating Team


----------

